# PCT!! help



## TLift (May 16, 2017)

First time ordering pct online is a very scary thing for me. Do people typically use a cashiers check or cc? Going to jail would really kill gains -_-


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2017)

I have used a cc for intl pharm stuff before. Not a huge deal at customs for stuff like Clomid and nolva.


----------



## TLift (May 16, 2017)

I see, I see. Thank you very much!


----------



## Solomc (May 17, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have used a cc for intl pharm stuff before. Not a huge deal at customs for stuff like Clomid and nolva.



Same here. you should be fine


----------

